
What's New in Java 12? - javinpaul
https://blog.gypsyengineer.com/en/tech/what-is-new-in-java-12.html
======
DerekL
Yeah, they finally fixed the switch statement after more than twenty years!

One sad thing about Java is that they followed the syntax of C (and C++) even
when it is obviously terrible. Falling through to the next case is
occasionally useful, but it's so rare that it should never have been the
default. Either there should have been a “fallthrough;” statement, or better
yet, a “goto case 5;” syntax.

